# Cat 262 Push box or Snow bucket?



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I got a Cat 262 and can't decide to get a 8' push box or 94" or 100 " snow bucket. Is there a push box out there that you can also backdrag with. I saw protechs and avalanches snow pusher with bagdrag option, but is there any other company out there with a better combination of snow pusher/ back drag box together? Also, will this machine handle a snow bucket of this size? I have a condo with many driveways and areas where can't push the snow. I like the 8' so I can get into these areas. Any hands on recommendations appreciated. I'm also gonna put my old 8.5' Diamond plow on it to plow with also.

Thanks for help,

Rob


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

i've gotthe same exact setup, a cat 262 with an 8' ffc pusher with the backdrag option. it is brand new, never used the pusher and i would be willing to sell it for 2200 dollars. i just need to get a bigger pusher for a wheel loader.


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

My vote is 1.5 CY bucket- this one is 108 inches wide. By the time the bucket is full and some snow in front of the bucket as well you start to spin the tires and loose traction.

Peter

Picture us in Snow plowing discussion - -A little pile of snow


----------

